# pyro's mom



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I spoke to pyro this morning and am very sad to inform you that his mom passed away last night.

The funeral service will be Thursday.

Manny, I'm sure everybody shares my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Manny, I'm so sorry to hear about this. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my friend.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh Pyro , I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
My heartfelt prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear. My thoughts, condolences, and deepest sympathy to you and your family Pyro.

-TM


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Pyro, very sad to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and yours. Mom's are precious things. 

df


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Words can't express what we all feel for you right now.

Sorry about my sig line. Seems a tad insensitive right now.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Loss of either parent is hard, sorry to hear about your Mom


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family are in my prayers. 

We're here if you need us.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, we are all here for you. Very sad news I feel for you and your family...your in my thoughts.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Pyro.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Hang in there, Manny.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

So Sorry to hear that Manny, my prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My condolences to your family pyro


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Manny

My condolences to you and your family in this time of sorrow.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your mom's passing. It's something you never get over. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. If there's anything I can do for you - let me know.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family, you'll be in our prayers


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Manny, im truly to hear about your loss. You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Manny! You and your family are in my thoughts and condolences are heading your way.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear the news Pyro... you and yours will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all -
things are quite for now -got all of the arrangments done,, i think?-
Funeral is on thursday morning ,going to be along day. 
again thank you, for all your kind words


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Manny, Im so very sorry for you loss. Please know that you and your family are in my prayers and that you are loved. (((HUGS)))


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your mom. Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

If you need anything, just call. Tina and I are here for you and your family if you need us.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Manny from our family to yours our deepest sympathy.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Aw pyro, I'm so terribly sorry hun. I certainly would have expressed my condolences in chat had I known.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Manny, my deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Oh Manny Im so sorry hear about your Mom. I dont have any words to make it easier except that we are your friends and we care about you.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Big hugs Pyro!! I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Pyro,
you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss Manny. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

And in our thoughts as well. So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My thoughts are with you


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

My family and I Thank You again for all your support


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Same thing here, pyro. 


I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thinking of you, hang in there. It is never easy to lose a parent. Time helps but never enough.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm truley sorry to hear this Pyro. 

Both my parents are gone now, and if I've learned anything- it's that it never gets easier, however you learn how to live with it and handle it better over time.

[[[hugs]]]


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That hits really hard to hear it Manny -- I'm so sorry. Hang in there pal... and hug everyone in the family a little closer and a little longer. You're all stronger together.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Pyro, very sad to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and yours. Hang in there you have lots of friends here...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Pyro, I know this is a bit late, but I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

im a lil late as well.... oh pyro im sooo sorry man.... hang in there... take one day at a time... big hugz to you and your family! i'll be thinking of you guys! *hugz*


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Big Hugs to you and you'll be in my prayers also.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom pyro.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very sorry to hear, I hope all is going well! Let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

*Haunt Forum People Rock*

*My Family And I Thank You All For Your Kindness And Sympathy*
*At A Time When It Was Deeply Appreciated.*
*Manny*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Manny and sorry to post so late.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

no problem jeff-Ty


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Pyro,

I am very sorry to hear about your loss. Try and keep your head up.


----------

